# UTStarcom UM100C with windows 7



## dlcj1323 (Nov 30, 2009)

how can i get my cricket UTStarcom UM100C usb modem to work with windows 7, i realy do not want to by a new modem. please help!!!


----------



## holiday1326 (Dec 16, 2009)

*UM100C on Vista 64 and Windows 7 64*

After banging my head against the wall for the better part of a day I was able to get the cricket um100c working on my Windows 7 machine. Start the install process as normal, you will get to the section that asks you to plug in the um100c. Windows will not automatically install these drivers for you. Leave the setup program running and open up Device Manager and find UTStarcom UM100C under unknown devices. Manually search for the driver in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cricket\QuickLink Mobile\System\driver". After it installs there will be two more unknown devices in Device Manager. Repeat the manual driver lookup in the same location to install them. After that go back to the setup program, you should now be able to click on Next to finish it.


----------



## shelcace1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Holiday 1326,

I just want to thank you so much. My Husband and I just went out and bought a new computer with Windows 7. We had the Um100c modem for cricket. It would not work. We tried many things. and we went to the full service cricket store and they told us that we had no choice but to buy a new modem for $100. that was not gonna happen. I just paid for this modem. They told us that there was a way to make it work but it was a long process and it might not work. We called the customer service line for cricket and they gave us a web site to download an upgrade for this um100 modem and we did that saved it to a flash drive and nothing. It got to the point you said and stopped. This is such a releif that this is online now. I am so glad that we did not have to buy new internet service because I was not buying a new modem. I would bake you a cake if I could. I am going to let people know that there is a way to make this modem work and do not give in to cricket and buy a new modem it is a waste of usless money. Thanks you again.


----------



## holiday1326 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am glad it helped someone out..and i would love a cake lol....and tell everyone there is a fix to that problem with the cricket modem..


----------



## UtahChick (Jan 29, 2010)

Perhaps I am totally dumb in this area so I just don't understand really want to get my modem to work, and I can't get it to install, I found it manually but when I try and install it, it just tells me installation is not complete. I am not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## polowear28 (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure the directory is "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cricket\QuickLink Mobile\System\driver"

I had the same error when i chose "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cricket\QuickLink Mobile\System\driver\amd 64"

Check your device manager. I also had to repeat the steps 2 more additional times because after the first try, the hardware detected 2 more of the same modems which showed uninstalled. once i repeated the steps, all 3 modems were installed and it worked nicely.

In the end, the 3 icons were as follow: 1- UTStarcom UM100 2- UTStarcom USB Diagnostic Serial 3- UTStarcom USB Modem.

This is using windows 7 home premium edition.


----------



## UtahChick (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CandC98 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm also a Cricket subscriber who got a new computer with Windows 7.
I go to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cricket\QuickLink Mobile\System\driver" and then what am I supposed to do? Nothing new shows up in the device manager.
I double clicked "Setup" in the folder shown above but that doesn't work. I clicked "Setup" then "Install" then I get an error message that says, "UTStarcom USB Modem Software was not installed successfully (7)".
I'm at the end of my rope! What am I doing wrong?
Thank you for your help in advance...


----------



## ValleyDude (Mar 2, 2010)

Did u ever find the solution to this problem? I have the exact same problem. Please advise. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandC98 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm still stuck. I have no idea what to do at this point. I'm still holding out hope that someone will post some help on this forum.


----------



## ValleyDude (Mar 2, 2010)

I spoke to Cricket reps on the phone and at Corporate store. 3 on phone told me to download from Cricket the new drivers(which never worked and all got stuck where you and I got stuck). Store and 3 other phone reps said um100c would not work on Windows 7 and to purchase one of the two latest ones. What r we doing wrong? I may have to just buy a new one. That's horrible. But, I need my Internet. Help, anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandC98 (Feb 23, 2010)

It's pretty sad that the people at Cricket don't know how to get the um100c to work with Windows 7 but people on this forum figured it out. I just wish the people that figured it out had answers for us. I don't have a clue as to what to do. I'm not going to buy a new one. I think I'll need to cancel Cricket. Since they can't help, they don't deserve our money.


----------



## CPeck (Mar 7, 2010)

I tryed using holiday1326 steps by doing it Manually, but it keeps throwing up errors.. it says found drivers but was unable to load them. Cricket was not helpful just said i need to buy a newer modem from them and this UT100c i have is only a year or two old WTF? now i have to spend another $100 for one becouse UTstarcom can't make updated drivers for Windows 7, this is BS!:down:


----------



## ValleyDude (Mar 2, 2010)

After trying Cricket phone and corporate store customer service numerous times, and ending up always with error messages, I finally caved and went to my corporate Cricket store and worked out a deal with them. I traded in my perfectly good um100c for a new a600(black and green one) wireless modem. It cost me a total of $45.00 with no tax. I lost my 1 1/2 year old um100c but gained a brand new reasonably current air card. It works on my new Windows 7 netbook and my old Windows Vista laptop without downloading any programs or drivers, etc. They r built in to the air card. Very easy and cool. The Cricket store took my old one in as a "warranty" issue and were able to exchange it like that for the new one. A600 is really nice. Worth the $45. Lots of headaches and wasted time figuring it all out though.


----------

